# picamilon



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

picamilon is niacin binded with gaba so it crosses the blood brain barrier. I've tried it before but never noticed much from it. I took it last night and this morning and I am like completly high... I must have taken a high amount cause the bottles serving size is in ML and I don't have anything that measure that. This is soooooo wierd.. I can barely type right now. As far as my SA goes.. well it's completly gone! LOL... When I come off this high i'll try to find a proper dosage. I feel soooo good.. it's amazing! My senses are soooo high.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I couldn't get it to work effectively.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

day later.. I rested it off. Back to normal.. feeling sluggish like usual. Starting small dosage again tonight and into tommorrow. I'm going to try to take it for a week at low dose and see what happens. It never worked for me before yesterday. I took the powder in my mouth instead of with water. That might of made the difference. Straight to the bloodstream and brain.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Panic Prone said:


> picamilon is niacin binded with gaba so it crosses the blood brain barrier. I've tried it before but never noticed much from it. I took it last night and this morning and I am like completly high... I must have taken a high amount cause the bottles serving size is in ML and I don't have anything that measure that. This is soooooo wierd.. I can barely type right now. As far as my SA goes.. well it's completly gone! LOL... When I come off this high i'll try to find a proper dosage. I feel soooo good.. it's amazing! My senses are soooo high.


I just imagined you typing and what your feeling...LOL :lol :lol


----------

